# Fussy eater



## Nellie26 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to this. Anyone have any ideas, my 12month cockapoo Nellie was having 2 meals a day of raw meat with veg, she has just started not wanting to eat it, any ideas what I can try her on.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many cockapoos are quite fussy - as long as her weight is good I would not worry if she missed the occasional meal


----------



## Nellie26 (Aug 16, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Many cockapoos are quite fussy - as long as her weight is good I would not worry if she missed the occasional meal


OK thank you, I make it worse I think by offering her different food and feeding her by hand. Crafty girl.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Your reply made me smile. Our previous dog had my husband wrapped around her tiny paw. She was a terrier and seemed to eat just enough to keep her going so was very lean, but she quite liked being hand fed chicken, sausage and our leftovers. Never surprising then that she turned her nose up at dried biscuits 😂. We had to shop around to find kibble that Digby liked- quite a few companies do small samples. Anything we didn’t use we took to our local animal rescue.


----------



## Nellie26 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dig said:


> Your reply made me smile. Our previous dog had my husband wrapped around her tiny paw. She was a terrier and seemed to eat just enough to keep her going so was very lean, but she quite liked being hand fed chicken, sausage and our leftovers. Never surprising then that she turned her nose up at dried biscuits 😂. We had to shop around to find kibble that Digby liked- quite a few companies do small samples. Anything we didn’t use we took to our local animal rescue.


What little monsters (lovely though) I'll keep trying. Tonight I was very brave and removed her food.


----------



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

Nellie26 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this. Anyone have any ideas, my 12month cockapoo Nellie was having 2 meals a day of raw meat with veg, she has just started not wanting to eat it, any ideas what I can try her on.


----------



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

Nellie26 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this. Anyone have any ideas, my 12month cockapoo Nellie was having 2 meals a day of raw meat with veg, she has just started not wanting to eat it, any ideas what I can try her on.


Hi mine started doing the same and I was feeding him the only 2 different dog rolls he liked and the 2 different sorts of dog biscuits he liked, he just stopped eating them, so I went onto the raw food and he is now on quiet an expensive dog biscuit's now to but he likes this so far and will keep going until he decides hes sick of this too


----------



## whitespot (Aug 27, 2021)

I think all dog would lot their appetite at some point and stop eating but eventually, they would still eat. there are times when my dog would eat once a day (every night) then the following day she would eat 2x. But try adding virgin coconut oil on their food and they would eat it (maybe add something that's taste different).


----------



## Leea (Aug 29, 2021)

Nellie26 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this. Anyone have any ideas, my 12month cockapoo Nellie was having 2 meals a day of raw meat with veg, she has just started not wanting to eat it, any ideas what I can try her on.


Our Cockapoo Coco was a very fussy eater, tried raw, dried, cooked and she would be fine for a day or two and then turned up her nose and wouldn’t eat anything unless it was a roast dinner that’s her favourite!
A friend of ours said to try Butternut Box, they do a two week trial of their food so we gave it a shot as they gave us a referral code and it was cheap, don’t get me wrong Coco didn’t like the fish so we have removed that off our order but she really likes it and 4 months down the line she still likes it, we do rotate the beef, chicken, turkey etc every day.
hope it helps

if you want to give it a try the referral code is Lee349 or use link .www.butternutbox.com/Lee349


----------

